# Ventrilo - CANT TALK!



## Muckman (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay so i got a brand new computer and installed ventrilo, and when i go on i can hear but i cant speak, when i try to playback myself, i can hear wind, like the kind of wind that comes out of some1's mic when they talk, somewhat static, but i cant hear my voice, my outbound and inbound is all the way up, i put the right devices in the input/output device boxes, please help!


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Muckman,

Make sure you plugged in your Microphone correctly, also, on your microphone check your cord for a volume control panel, and make sure the microphone is not muted, there should be a switch on the cord.

Also when you are in ventrilo, there are two boxes on the bottom, make sure they are both unchecked.


----------



## Muckman (Jul 16, 2009)

yes ive made sure of all that


----------



## Muckman (Jul 16, 2009)

please anybod, help !


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Does your microphone have any rips in the wire? Do you have any other microphones that you could test?


----------



## Muckman (Jul 16, 2009)

no but it worked fine wheni had my old computer


----------



## Zombeast (Aug 6, 2008)

in your sound control panel under input is ther a box called Stereo mix turned up or not muted. if so mute that


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

sounds ike your sound card to m e. just need to change settings till works mate. i cant help any more till i know wat sound card it is


----------



## Leonn112 (Oct 27, 2009)

This has also happened to me recently and i cant seem to fix it either


----------

